# Caue and Oak Today



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures Rob. looks like Caue and Oakly are best buddies.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, that third picture made me laugh and get teary at the same time. How sweet is that? Are you going to have Caue neutered? Congrats again on a successful adoption....Oakly looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Look like he's made himself right at home. Glad to hear the transition was so easy for the two of them.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

How adorable! It looks like they are getting along just great.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I dunno....Oakly is getting a very evil squint to his eyes :


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, best buds. Do they have any time left for you?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

A coupla sofa spuds there! Love the second to last one!!! There are few things cuter than a smooshed golden face.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So nice to see there getting along so great, love all the pics








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AWWW!!!!! Looks like Caue has some slobbered on ears in that first picture!!  Sigh...they are so cute! That 3rd pic made me tear up! Oakly is such a good boy!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Thanks for my "fix"!!*

Oakly looks happy to have a playmate, and Caue seems to have settled right in!

Boy, oh boy, do I wish I had room for another one!

Thanks, Rob, for the picture updates!

~Kim~


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They truly look like best buddies!.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

That third pic is priceless!!

Did they weigh Caue at the vet today? I ask because since he and my Cooper were born on the very same day I'd like to compare a little just cause I'm curious.

I'm so happy to see those boys getting along so perfectly!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

#3 does it for me.....ahhhh..the dog's life.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> awe, best buds. Do they have any time left for you?


Yes I'm still getting lots of attention from both of them. Oakly is sharing me well with his baby brother Caue.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> That third pic is priceless!!
> 
> Did they weigh Caue at the vet today? I ask because since he and my Cooper were born on the very same day I'd like to compare a little just cause I'm curious.
> 
> I'm so happy to see those boys getting along so perfectly!


Yes they did weigh him and I think it was 63#


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

AWWWWWWWW HOW SWEET!! BROTHERLY LOVE!!!:smooch:


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> #3 does it for me.....ahhhh..the dog's life.....


I agree Mike, Number 3 is so adorable. I love Caue's smushed face in that one.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Wonderful pics!! I "awwwed" out loud at that third one. That is a keeper for sure, except that over time you will have a million wonderful pics of the two of them (and we will have had the privilege of seeing them all I hope!)! There's just something about the boys. With Mitch here and being so playful, I send "the boys" out on the deck to wrestle while little miss priss stays inside with me! It feels like being a mommy of toddlers again!! I bet you never knew how playful Oakly could be!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm loving that 3rd picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to see and hear they are doing so well together. They are both truly incredible dogs.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Rob, thank you for the picture updates. After following the transport - all day at my computer - crying some , laughing some, waiting for the next update, crying some more, waiting and waiting - it was like a great book or movie - I couldn't wait to get to the next part - and then it was over - I was so glad to tune in today and get the next chapter. So glad that the boys are getting along and that you are enjoying them. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Wonderful pics!! I "awwwed" out loud at that third one. That is a keeper for sure, except that over time you will have a million wonderful pics of the two of them (and we will have had the privilege of seeing them all I hope!)! There's just something about the boys. With Mitch here and being so playful, I send "the boys" out on the deck to wrestle while little miss priss stays inside with me! It feels like being a mommy of toddlers again!! I bet you never knew how playful Oakly could be!!


Oakly is loving having a live in playmate. I was afraid at first that Caue would be too playful for Oakly. Now I starting to think it might be the other way around. But Caue has this figured out and will grab a toy and get under the coffee table for some quiet time by himself. Well until Oakly keeps giving him a play bow to come out for some more fun and Caue can't resist. I having a blast watching them as they work out their "rules"


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

There is nothing like fresh doggie slobber on everyone's ears to know they are having a good time. Great shots, looks like they were littermates/siblings from the beginning.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Yes they did weigh him and I think it was 63#


 
Cooper just weighed in at 65#!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

KEWL!! They look like real 'pals'!!! HEHE...very cute Rob...now where is Caue's little banner in your signature?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great pictures! Sure looks like Oakly is tiring him out!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

*great pictures*

I have always looked forward to finding oakly pictures on here, now that you have caue I'm looking even more. They look like they were ment to be together, so adorable!!! They are both so lucky to have found their way to you, I think you all lucked out there. I'm sure that caues first father feels that way too and I hope that he can see how happy you are making his old and your new boy. Now I'm getting all teary eyed!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awwwww I love the third one! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, can you believe those two only met a couple of days ago? They look like they've been together forever! I just love happy endings  or should I say, beginnings....


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

They are gorgeous boys Rob!! I bet you're all having a great time together! Enjoy


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

It's pictures like that that will let Hiltonrio know he did the right thing, as hard as it must have been. Caue looks safe, secure, and content and in such a short time. It's all Perfect isn't it, just as it was meant to be!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet pics of brotherly love


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute and look like they have been together for their whole lives. I love it that they share on who will win the battle. That last picture just makes me smile and cry because they have become such buddies so fast.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Precious pics, amazing how he is getting along like that.
Rob, was actually going to ask you how Caue is behaving not being the center of attention, but I guess the pics tell it all.

I read pups go through a critical moment (more if not fixed) from 5 mos thru 12 mos 'testing' whether or not they are the pack leader(s). I guess Caue won't need to test that himself, he can relax and enjoy the 'puppy prince' life, at least for a while


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like he knows he's right where he belongs! I'm so happy for all of you. Makes my heart flutter!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like they have been best buds forever.... great pictures Rob.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so happy for them and for you...it's really beautiful to see how well this has all worked out and how natural the transition has been. Everyone involved deserved this happy ending. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Precious pics, amazing how he is getting along like that.
> Rob, was actually going to ask you how Caue is behaving not being the center of attention, but I guess the pics tell it all.
> 
> I read pups go through a critical moment (more if not fixed) from 5 mos thru 12 mos 'testing' whether or not they are the pack leader(s). I guess Caue won't need to test that himself, he can relax and enjoy the 'puppy prince' life, at least for a while


I'm so happy they are working out their "rules of play" so well. Even when the teeth are bared I have kinda slipped my hand in just to get a feel for how hard they are biting each other and they are both so "soft mouthed". There is still a lot of humping happening both ways but both will stop when told too. Caue is such a love and just brings a smile to the face of everyone he meets. 

Caue and Oak are doing super on our nightly 3 mile walks. I can see the smiles in the cars we pass.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They seem very happy together, and comfortable , love the one on the lounge together.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they do look good together, can't wait till the weather gets better for you and you're off to that island with them, you're gonna get some great pics


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That last pic needs the caption 'I am home.'


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are wonderful pictures of both of them. When my kiddos wrestle they make the ugliest, meanest faces and if I didn't know better it would make me nervous...seeing all of those teeth and lips pulled back....but they are only playing and having a wonderful time doing it!

Edited to add: Rob, I noticed in the last picture that your stair spindles are exactly like mine. I got mine from an old 3 decker house that was being torn down. They were old mahogany and I painted them off white.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG they do look like best buddies already and that sofa was obviously purchased with dog comfort in mind


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

They look great together...especially the one with Caue resting on Oakley. Very Sweet.


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

Great pictures. I envy you having two. I had to beg on bended knees to get just one. Hubby said no more after Missy died.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

They are beautiful!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Those could be the cutest pictures I've ever seen!
They both look so happy...!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh that is just way too cute! They are perfect together!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like they've taken to each other! I really like the 2nd pic. Seems like they've taken over the couch too. Where do you get to sit?


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a sweetie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They look like they have been together forever!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I just love that 3rd picture.. Glad to see they are getting along so well


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Loved the pictures! Looks like Oakley and Caue have quickly become best buddies. 

Rob, I'll bet you are having a blast watching them play and... figure each other out, so to speak.

I can just imagine how heads turn as you take them on their walk.

Congrats and best wishes. As with everyone else, I look forward to more pic's. 

~Jackie


----------



## AbbyPitt (Jan 25, 2008)

They are too cute  It's great that they have each other to play with .


----------

